
Elon Musk Has Some Fun with Tesla - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-08/elon-musk-has-some-fun-with-tesla
======
kgwgk
> Does he think that “going private” means “getting off Twitter”? You can just
> get off Twitter! It doesn’t even require any financing!

